# Commercial Grade Skid Shoe Kit



## Sal (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, first post here. I purchased a HSS1332ATD from a local Honda dealer today (was about to give up as every local dealer I called was out of them for the season but the last dealer I called had 4 in stock -- 3 now).

It's getting delivered next week.

I asked about purchasing the commercial grade skid shoe kit for it (part no 04700-768-E110) but they didn't have it in stock and would delay the delivery so I told them not to worry about it.

After reading through the manual online, I get the impression that this kit (shoes on each side of the auger housing) is for the wheeled units but not necessary for the track units.

Does anyone know if this kit is OK to use on the track units. I see the track units have skids on the back of the auger housing. I like the idea of protecting the housing sides but if they aren't meant for the track drive units I don't want to get them. Thanks for the guidance. 

Sal


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Side skids work nicely on track units. I have the commercial side skids on mine. I have poly skids coming for it now, the steel skids didn't work well on my driveway.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Side skids for tracked or wheeled honda snowblowers are very important to protect the integrity of the auger serrations, more so on the tracked models because if you do not have them and put the blower on full scrape mode you'll be grinding the auger serrations away.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

The side skids help save your augers and housing from hitting the ground. In my opinion they are a must have for honda snowblowers. 

Case in point, check out the following thread. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/52130-another-shoeless-honda.html


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I have the comercial skids on mine, they wear like iron. No problems at all.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Get them and stick em' on there. There are a million honda blowers that are running around with missing serrations and trashed scraper bars and buckets. When you install them paint stir sticks are a pretty good depth guage for setting your machine. Stick those stir sticks under your scraper bar and install the shoes so they evenly contact the ground. Ready to blow snow.


----------



## Kjf71 (Dec 11, 2016)

Minor cost compared to replacement cost of what could be broken .


----------



## Sal (Dec 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info and tips. I ordered a set of the skids and a cover (dealer had neither in stock) from Home Depot online.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Sal


Very nice machine !!


----------

